# Colnago Question



## 100bikes (Jul 5, 2016)

Had a guy stop by my sale this past weekend who had a very nice quiver of bicycles.

He said that he had an early 1980's 'nago that came with 27 inch wheels.

I can neither confirm nor deny that an Italian racing bike would have come with 27" stuff.

Can anyone?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 5, 2016)

Not impossible.  Most Colnogo's were custom build so if you wanted 27 inch you could probably get them.  It may have also just had wheels swapped as it isn't hard to do.  There is only 8 mm difference in size between the 2 rim sizes which is less that 1/4 inch where the brakes are.  I have a 1974 Paramount P-10-9 that came with 27 inch touring wheels and a set of tubulars which are the same size as 700s.  Roger


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 5, 2016)

I would be willing to bet they're on Rigida 1320 rims.  For some reason, these rims get a bad hit on CR, but I put 25,000 mi on a set - the rims lasted as long as the Zeus hubs.  In the 70s, 700c was for tubulars, and 27-inch was for clinchers.  It was in the early 80s that 700c clinchers came around, but the tires were still pretty rare.  Touring bikes came with 27-inch into the late 80s, because you could count on getting a new tire at any bike shop along the way.  In the decades since, 27-inch has mostly gone away, though you can still buy new wheelsets (with 120mm rear dropouts), and good tires are still made by Panaracer, Conti, and Schwalbe.

ps, the biggest bike shop in San Antonio has a DeRosa from the same era on display, and it's sitting on Rigida 1320 rims with 27 x 7/8" clinchers.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Just curious how many bikes makes a "quiver"? V/r Shawn


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 5, 2016)

one if that's all you have  

two if that's all you brought


----------



## harpon (Jul 19, 2016)

Got a Colnago in 73 I wrapped around the front end of a Chevy Impala in '78.  Total loss- right angle bend in the middle of it.  Had sew ups.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 19, 2016)

no photo?


----------

